# What Mythical Creature Are You?



## Papa Bones (Jul 27, 2005)

Check out http://quizfarm.com/test.php?q_id=21002&first=yes

I'm a werewolf like I was in the what monster are you thread thats floating around here somewhere.

You scored as WereWolf. 
WereWolf: Craving rare Meat, feeling caged, aggitated by being around people. Unable to control one's anger or temper. The person will give off symptoms of the shift. They will seem more hostile, blood thirsty, aggitated. They may even growl, bare their teeth or other animal like tendencies. In rare cases, some will physically change. Facial hair will grow thicker or darker, nails will become longer, canine's will seem longer. Embrace your wild side, for you are The Misunderstood WereWolf.

I once convinced somebody that I really was a werewolf. I am what is politely referred to as hirsute and have rather prominent canine teeth so that might have helped, and it probably didn't hurt that this person thought she was a vampire.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

You scored as Faerie. 

Faerie: Aren't you a cute little flying person? Faeries are earth spirits. They live among each element completely hidden. They have cousins called Pixies. Pixies however, are very mischevious. They enjoy tormenting other creatures for fun. Little pranksters.. I hope you never meet one. Pixies have a bad reputation for finding a creature and clinging to them until death. Faeries can be somewhat close to a Pixie, but mostly they are loving, playful, and carry with them a child-like enthusiasm for life. Hide among the pedals of a Daisy, you are a Faerie.


----------



## Anachronism (Apr 22, 2004)

You scored as Angel.

Angel: Angels are the guardians of all things, from the smallest ant to the tallest tree. They give inspiration, love, hope, and positive emotion. They live among humans without being seen. They are the good in all things, and if you feel alone, don't fear. They are always watching. Often times they merely stand by, whispering into the ears of those who feel lost. They would love nothing more then to reveal themselves, but in today's society, this would bring havoc and many unneeded questions. Give thanks to all things beautiful, for you are an Angel.

Angel 67% 
Mermaid 58% 
WereWolf 42% 
Faerie 42% 
Demon 42% 
Dragon 25%


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

This thing is whacked.....how in the hell am I a Faerie? (No freaking comments from the sidelines either!)


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

You scored as a Dragon: Now talk about a legend. These magnificent creatures are of many species. Some can be as large as the Earth itself, while others are as small as a mouse. One image that comes to everyone's mind is the large, fire breathing Dragons that loathed humans and loved to sleep on massive piles of gold. Not all dragons have a bad reputation. Most dragons are very wise, caring, and protective. It would make a person very lucky indeed to meet a dragon. Especially if they walked away untouched. I admire your wisdom, for you are the Ancient Dragon


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

Werewolf.How fitting considering I just let my beard grow in.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Well, Morg, you DID say I was a good lookin' fellah  

I am a Werewolf.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

You scored as Dragon. Hummm, kinda matched by moniker. 



Dragon: Now talk about a legend. These magnificent creatures are of many species. Some can be as large as the Earth itself, while others are as small as a mouse. One image that comes to everyone's mind is the large, fire breathing Dragons that loathed humans and loved to sleep on massive piles of gold. Not all dragons have a bad reputation. Most dragons are very wise, caring, and protective. It would make a person very lucky indeed to meet a dragon. Especially if they walked away untouched. I admire your wisdom, for you are the Ancient Dragon.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

You scored as Demon.

Demon: Darkness is your sanctuary. Demons are many and are all different in appearence and rank. The most common are the ones that feed off of human souls. They love to make someone fall into their inner darkness. Blood, wrath, murder... You name it they love it. These beings don't care who you are, if they set their sights on you, let's just hope you know a good excorist. They kill any love within you and pull you toward their side. By any means possible. You wish for chaos and hate, you are the Demon.


----------



## mnstrmum (Sep 6, 2005)

I am a mermaid according to the quiz. I do love the swim in the ocean and I would love to live a carefree, bill free, life swimming aimlessly with a few mermen!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm a mermaid too.

Interestingly, I always wanted to be a mermaid for Halloween and just bought a pattern this October... However, I didn't know much about them. According to the quiz:

Mermaid: Mermaids are also known as Sirens. These creatures were beautiful women who tricked sailors into becoming completely entranced by their haunting voices and found death soon after. Not all stories of Mermaids are about gentle loving sea people. They are mystical, magical, and extremely dangerous. They have a way about them that brings anyone they are around to seem enchanted. They are very mysterious creatures and to meet one... Would mean certain Death. Let the song of the Sea fill your soul, for you are a Mermaid.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Angel: Angels are the guardians of all things, from the smallest ant to the tallest tree. They give inspiration, love, hope, and positive emotion. They live among humans without being seen. They are the good in all things, and if you feel alone, don't fear. They are always watching. Often times they merely stand by, whispering into the ears of those who feel lost. They would love nothing more then to reveal themselves, but in today's society, this would bring havoc and many unneeded questions. Give thanks to all things beautiful, for you are an Angel.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

You scored as Faerie. 



Faerie: Aren't you a cute little flying person? Faeries are earth spirits. They live among each element completely hidden. They have cousins called Pixies. Pixies however, are very mischevious. They enjoy tormenting other creatures for fun. Little pranksters.. I hope you never meet one. Pixies have a bad reputation for finding a creature and clinging to them until death. Faeries can be somewhat close to a Pixie, but mostly they are loving, playful, and carry with them a child-like enthusiasm for life. Hide among the pedals of a Daisy, you are a Faerie.

Faerie 84%

Mermaid 75%

Angel 67%

WereWolf 50%

Dragon 42%

Demon 42%


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I'm an ANGEL????? Not according to those that know me best!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

You scored as Angel. 

Angel: Angels are the guardians of all things, from the smallest ant to the tallest tree. They give inspiration, love, hope, and positive emotion. They live among humans without being seen. They are the good in all things, and if you feel alone, don't fear. They are always watching. Often times they merely stand by, whispering into the ears of those who feel lost. They would love nothing more then to reveal themselves, but in today's society, this would bring havoc and many unneeded questions. Give thanks to all things beautiful, for you are an Angel.

Angel

100% 
Faerie

92% 
WereWolf

67% 
Mermaid

67% 
Dragon

67% 
Demon

67%


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hey i was 63 percent demon and 50 percent mermaid...what scale is this rated on?? Im a demon huh, what a surprise.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

You scored as Dragon. 



Dragon: Now talk about a legend. These magnificent creatures are of many species. Some can be as large as the Earth itself, while others are as small as a mouse. One image that comes to everyone's mind is the large, fire breathing Dragons that loathed humans and loved to sleep on massive piles of gold. Not all dragons have a bad reputation. Most dragons are very wise, caring, and protective. It would make a person very lucky indeed to meet a dragon. Especially if they walked away untouched. I admire your wisdom, for you are the Ancient Dragon.

Dragon

100% 
Demon

58% 
WereWolf


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

You scored as Demon. 



Demon: Darkness is your sanctuary. Demons are many and are all different in appearence and rank. The most common are the ones that feed off of human souls. They love to make someone fall into their inner darkness. Blood, wrath, murder... You name it they love it. These beings don't care who you are, if they set their sights on you, let's just hope you know a good excorist. They kill any love within you and pull you toward their side. By any means possible. You wish for chaos and hate, you are the Demon.

Demon

100% 
Faerie

100% 
WereWolf

75% 
Dragon

67% 
Angel

58% 
Mermaid

25%


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

You scored as Angel. 



Angel: Angels are the guardians of all things, from the smallest ant to the tallest tree. They give inspiration, love, hope, and positive emotion. They live among humans without being seen. They are the good in all things, and if you feel alone, don't fear. They are always watching. Often times they merely stand by, whispering into the ears of those who feel lost. They would love nothing more then to reveal themselves, but in today's society, this would bring havoc and many unneeded questions. Give thanks to all things beautiful, for you are an Angel.

Angel

75% 
Dragon

67% 
WereWolf

59% 
Mermaid

50% 
Faerie

42% 
Demon

42%


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

You scored as Demon. 



Demon: Darkness is your sanctuary. Demons are many and are all different in appearence and rank. The most common are the ones that feed off of human souls. They love to make someone fall into their inner darkness. Blood, wrath, murder... You name it they love it. These beings don't care who you are, if they set their sights on you, let's just hope you know a good excorist. They kill any love within you and pull you toward their side. By any means possible. You wish for chaos and hate, you are the Demon.

Fits


----------



## NATUREPIXIE (Jan 15, 2007)

You scored as Faerie. 



Faerie: Aren't you a cute little flying person? Faeries are earth spirits. They live among each element completely hidden. They have cousins called Pixies. Pixies however, are very mischevious. They enjoy tormenting other creatures for fun. Little pranksters.. I hope you never meet one. Pixies have a bad reputation for finding a creature and clinging to them until death. Faeries can be somewhat close to a Pixie, but mostly they are loving, playful, and carry with them a child-like enthusiasm for life. Hide among the pedals of a Daisy, you are a Faerie.

Wow, who knew!! LOL That's very interesting!!! Guess I need to change my name from Pixie to Faerie LOL.


----------



## Koumajutsu (Aug 9, 2006)

You scored as Angel. 



Angel: Angels are the guardians of all things, from the smallest ant to the tallest tree. They give inspiration, love, hope, and positive emotion. They live among humans without being seen. They are the good in all things, and if you feel alone, don't fear. They are always watching. Often times they merely stand by, whispering into the ears of those who feel lost. They would love nothing more then to reveal themselves, but in today's society, this would bring havoc and many unneeded questions. Give thanks to all things beautiful, for you are an Angel.


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

You scored as Faerie. 



Faerie: Aren't you a cute little flying person? Faeries are earth spirits. They live among each element completely hidden. They have cousins called Pixies. Pixies however, are very mischevious. They enjoy tormenting other creatures for fun. Little pranksters.. I hope you never meet one. Pixies have a bad reputation for finding a creature and clinging to them until death. Faeries can be somewhat close to a Pixie, but mostly they are loving, playful, and carry with them a child-like enthusiasm for life. Hide among the pedals of a Daisy, you are a Faerie.

Faerie

75% 
Angel

67% 
Dragon

58% 
WereWolf

33% 
Mermaid

33% 
Demon

25%


----------



## Death in the Reaper (Apr 23, 2007)

_*It's the animals I tell you! I love animals so much it apparently makes me a faerie.

You scored as Faerie.

Faerie: Aren't you a cute little flying person? Faeries are earth spirits. They live among each element completely hidden. They have cousins called Pixies. Pixies however, are very mischevious. They enjoy tormenting other creatures for fun. Little pranksters.. I hope you never meet one. Pixies have a bad reputation for finding a creature and clinging to them until death. Faeries can be somewhat close to a Pixie, but mostly they are loving, playful, and carry with them a child-like enthusiasm for life. Hide among the pedals of a Daisy, you are a Faerie.

Faerie 92%
WereWolf 83%
Mermaid 75%
Dragon 75%
Demon 58%
Angel 42%*_


----------



## Mr Unpleasant (May 24, 2006)

You scored as a Dragon


----------



## Samhain (May 28, 2007)

You scored as a Demon
Demon: Darkness is your sanctuary. Demons are many and are all different in appearence and rank. The most common are the ones that feed off of human souls. They love to make someone fall into their inner darkness. Blood, wrath, murder... You name it they love it. These beings don't care who you are, if they set their sights on you, let's just hope you know a good excorist. They kill any love within you and pull you toward their side. By any means possible. You wish for chaos and hate, you are the Demon.


----------



## Catbert (Jul 20, 2007)

Demon: Darkness is your sanctuary. Demons are many and are all different in appearence and rank. The most common are the ones that feed off of human souls. They love to make someone fall into their inner darkness. Blood, wrath, murder... You name it they love it. These beings don't care who you are, if they set their sights on you, let's just hope you know a good excorist. They kill any love within you and pull you toward their side. By any means possible. You wish for chaos and hate, you are the Demon. 
Demon

75% 
WereWolf

58% 
Dragon

50% 
Mermaid

33% 
Faerie

25% 
Angel

8%


----------



## RavenLunatic (Jan 3, 2006)

What Mythological Creature are you? (Cool Pics!) 
You scored as a Angel 
Angel: Angels are the guardians of all things, from the smallest ant to the tallest tree. They give inspiration, love, hope, and positive emotion. They live among humans without being seen. They are the good in all things, and if you feel alone, don't fear. They are always watching. Often times they merely stand by, whispering into the ears of those who feel lost. They would love nothing more then to reveal themselves, but in today's society, this would bring havoc and many unneeded questions. Give thanks to all things beautiful, for you are an Angel. 
Angel

75% 
Faerie

67% 
WereWolf

50% 
Dragon

25% 
Mermaid

25% 
Demon

17% 



yeah like anyone's gonna buy this lol


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

Ah, I am an angel! I knew it.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

You Scored as Dragon (The first time I tried I was a fairy)

Dragon: Now talk about a legend. These magnificent creatures are of many species. Some can be as large as the Earth itself, while others are as small as a mouse. One image that comes to everyone's mind is the large, fire breathing Dragons that loathed humans and loved to sleep on massive piles of gold. Not all dragons have a bad reputation. Most dragons are very wise, caring, and protective. It would make a person very lucky indeed to meet a dragon. Especially if they walked away untouched. I admire your wisdom, for you are the Ancient Dragon.


I guess it was the yes to liking my food crispy.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Angel with strong mermaid leanings

You Scored as Angel
Angel: Angels are the guardians of all things, from the smallest ant to the tallest tree. They give inspiration, love, hope, and positive emotion. They live among humans without being seen. They are the good in all things, and if you feel alone, don't fear. They are always watching. Often times they merely stand by, whispering into the ears of those who feel lost. They would love nothing more then to reveal themselves, but in today's society, this would bring havoc and many unneeded questions. Give thanks to all things beautiful, for you are an Angel.



Angel 
67% 
Mermaid 
67% 
Faerie 
42% 
Dragon 
8% 
WereWolf 
8% 
Demon 
0%


----------



## DoomBuddy (Mar 1, 2009)

You Scored as WereWolf
WereWolf: Craving rare Meat, feeling caged, aggitated by being around people. Unable to control one's anger or temper. The person will give off symptoms of the shift. They will seem more hostile, blood thirsty, aggitated. They may even growl, bare their teeth or other animal like tendencies. In rare cases, some will physically change. Facial hair will grow thicker or darker, nails will become longer, canine's will seem longer. Embrace your wild side, for you are The Misunderstood WereWolf.



WereWolf 
92% 
Angel 
67% 
Dragon 
59% 
Demon 
50% 
Mermaid 
42% 
Faerie 
25%


----------



## Bayou (Apr 29, 2014)

You Scored as *Faerie*
Faerie: Aren't you a cute little flying person? Faeries are earth spirits. They live among each element completely hidden. They have cousins called Pixies. Pixies however, are very mischevious. They enjoy tormenting other creatures for fun. Little pranksters.. I hope you never meet one. Pixies have a bad reputation for finding a creature and clinging to them until death. Faeries can be somewhat close to a Pixie, but mostly they are loving, playful, and carry with them a child-like enthusiasm for life. Hide among the pedals of a Daisy, you are a Faerie


----------

